# Retaining wall fell, I don't want to rebuild it



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

when the owners of the preserved land see your photos, they'll probable get in touch with you. I wouldn't try to do anything with the fallen wall until talking with them. Hopefully they can work with you to correct this, that is a big burden for a homeowner.


----------

